# Norm of the North on Digital HD March 29 and Blu-ray Combo Pack April 19



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

From the Arctic Circle to Times Square





The North Pole Takes on New York City When the Hilarious Animated Family Comedy Arrives on Digital HD March 29 from Lionsgate



Available on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack and DVD April 19



SANTA MONICA, CA (Feb. 22, 2016) – This winter’s coolest family comedy, Norm of the North, slides onto Digital HD March 29 and Blu-ray Combo Pack (plus DVD and Digital HD) and DVD (plus Digital) April 19 from Lionsgate. Telling the ultimate tale of a loveable underdog who proves anything is possible with determination and a posse of loyal lemmings, Norm of the North features the voices of Rob Schneider (Grown Ups), Heather Graham (The Hangover franchise), Ken Jeong (The Hangover franchise), Colm Meaney (Con Air), Loretta Devine (TV’s “Grey’s Anatomy”), Gabriel Iglesias (Magic Mike), Michael McElhatton (HBO’s “Game of Thrones”) and Bill Nighy (Love Actually).



Life can be a real bear—just ask Norm, a polar bear with unusual talents and a heart as big as the great outdoors. When he hears that human homes are going to be built in his Arctic backyard, Norm comes to the rescue. With a team of ragtag lemmings at his side, Norm heads to the concrete jungle of New York City on a freewheeling, fun-filled mission to stop the madness and save the Arctic.



Experience even more exhilarating adventure with special features including deleted scenes, outtakes, “The Arctic Shake” sing-along and a trivia challenge for the whole family to enjoy! The Norm of the North Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $34.99 and $29.95, respectively.






BLU-RAY COMBO PACK/DVD/DIGITAL HD SPECIAL FEATURES*

· Deleted Scenes

· “Do the Arctic Shake!” Sing-Along

· That’s Funny! The Movie’s Best Jokes & One-liners

· Arctic Challenge Trivia Game

*Subject to Change



PROGRAM INFORMATION

Year of Production: 2015

Title Copyright: Norm of the North © 2015 Norm Holdings LLC. All Rights Reserved. Artwork & Supplementary Materials TM & © 2016 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Type: Theatrical Release

Rating: PG for Mild Rude Humor and Action

Genre: Family, Comedy, Animation

Closed-Captioned: NA

Blu-ray Subtitles: English, Spanish and English SDH

DVD Subtitles: English, Spanish and English SDH

Feature Run Time: 90 minutes

Blu-ray Format: 1080p High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (1.85:1)
DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (1.85:1)

Blu-ray Audio: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital

DVD Audio: English and Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital Audio​


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

and here's a couple of clips from the film thanks to Lionsgate


----------

